# What does it take our Goverment to do



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Before people really start to realize that the Presedent's only in it for himself....Why in the he$$ didn;t they send any national Gaurd troops to 
help the 100,000+ stranded in New Orleans? Homeless and Elderly, which three of them died trying to get bused out by the way, OH YEAH, Bush thinks they should be over fighting a War where they don;t even want us there.
The best the White House can do is offer their help to anyone effected by katrina, WHY NOT BEFORE ......Why do they not use public bus systems and other publ. trans. to haul the stranded out of harms way?
Why is gas going up right now? It was 70.00 dollars a barrle before any oil rigs was confirmed detroyed? And this was announced before 10pm Sunday night........
Why not any words from Mr Cocky Grin Bush about tapping our Emergney oil.
Katrina is going to send winter home heating bills so far into the roof, not to mention Gas at the pump tomorrow afternoon will "I Bet" be close to 3 bucks a gallon.

100+ Thousand sitting in a So Called, Super Dome.......lets see how this thing stands up....they don't even know if it will.......
One think I did find sort of funny, people was sandbagging the fronts of their stores, Ok now, 2 foot high sandbag wall in front of your store that is going to be under what 20+ feet of water?

Ok I think I'm finnished ranting


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well heard on news about 30 mins ago the superdome roof is beginning to peel away. My guess is Bush or whoever handles it does have national guard members, i am sure a decent size division in New Orleans alone that is based there is helping just not shipping in other divisions to assist. 

I heard about the gas prices was out last night filling up just after i heard Hurricane gonna hit land soon and how big it got, lol is it me or does the weather seem to get worse every year?

I mean here in WI had a deadly tornado wipe out tons of homes, storms getting worse and worse had so much rain in the west coast caused that deadly mudslide, and now a hurricane they couldn't even predict to be catogary 5, think before it restregnthed they were only predicting cat. 2 by time hit land fall, gosh they were just a tad off...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Bush is pathetic. My prayers are out for the people.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Before people really start to realize that the Presedent's only in it for himself (you forgot to mention his friends, too.)

With natural disasters it's hard to pin point where it will take place sure you can see the swirls a comming but sending more people in to take them out will just put more people in harms way. Besides the pres will look good as he checks out the damage (P.R. pays more).

In war situations I say why not let them off themselves (since there isn't much of a poulation controll in place) after all that's what they want to do right? Oh I forgot how about the innocents who has no say in anything but to become body count for later times when or if they find them?

"The best the White House can do is offer their help to anyone effected by katrina, WHY NOT BEFORE ......Why do they not use public bus systems and other publ. trans. to haul the stranded out of harms way?" (That would be nice in the perfect world, eh? Or have some sort of a magical "Laser" to disrupt the natural forces that may bring ill).

As for GAS go anywhere else besides US to find the price of a gallon of fuel and you'll find it it's still cheaper here. And we're talking about countries with really loose Smog/Emmision Laws. Oh don't forget the state and county taxes on the gallon of fuel, too.

My thought is it's cheaper to buy damaged properties than to buy good standing ones. Watch the reale-state market and who's buying the land like they say "follow the money". Don't forget just 'cos you own your land doesn't mean the state/county can't take it away from you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

mr.dark-saint said:


> As for GAS go anywhere else besides US to find the price of a gallon of fuel and you'll find it it's still cheaper here. And we're talking about countries with really loose Smog/Emmision Laws. Oh don't forget the state and county taxes on the gallon of fuel, too.


 
I think it's a conspiracy of the government and activists trying to move us force us to use electric cars to save the earth from it's already doomed self.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the president is an idiot and should be impeached.did you know that hes spent a year on vacation since he was first elected thats a record too what he needs to do is start helping his own country and not the other ones like iraq.i was watching this thing on 9/11 and it said the whole reason why osama bin laden ed the us was because george bush and osama offered their help to saudi arabia and they accepted bushes help and not his i cant remember the rest,but the point is he helps others but not his own country its sad really...


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I mean here in WI had a deadly tornado wipe out tons of homes, storms getting worse and worse had so much rain in the west coast caused that deadly mudslide, and now a hurricane they couldn't even predict to be catogary 5, think before it restregnthed they were only predicting cat. 2 by time hit land fall, gosh they were just a tad off...



I will tell you all know, if you have not seen the Movie The Day After Tomorrow, You really need to make that a Must Do,

After I seen it, It really started to clear things up on why we are starting to see such nasty weather repeated over n over every other day......

And as far as the Goverment having people there in New Orleans to help, who cares now, they are "was" sitting there in the middle of it with the rest of them.
Lucky for them it disapated so fast from a cat 5,
then sticking them all in a so called Super Dome was as stupid a move as the people that all went to that church in that other town one of the last Hurricains and it callapsted and killed them all.......

Sorry, but I don;t see the point of living in that kind of headache every season, and it;s going to get WAY worse in the years to follow....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, this is one sided against bush.

I guess I'll add to it. global warming is now linked to the frequency and severity of all these hurricanes, storms, and tornadoes. and we didnt sign the kyoto protocol. clear skies initiative weakens the clean air act.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure how many of you heard this but, the day of 9/11, FFA grounded all airplanes i believe, they said they saw better skies almost immedialtely (not like very second but u know what i mean) after they stopped flying, puts alot into the air if u have any idea how many planes are up there..


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

As for the senario on Day After Tomorrow like Mr Aquarium mentioned it only would work if you never left home or took all you might need every where with you. 

Global warming's just a cycle it's just that we're the ones that will go through the Warm/Hot weather and perhaps our great grandchildren might go through "Global Cooling".

As for the air looking cleaner the day after 9/11 yeah I'll buy that. Ever since Henry Ford made cars cheap enough for Joe Everybody to own it made a dent in the quality of air. However the factories that kicked up the soot and other nasties in to the air added more. If one went back far enough say Roman days when they were smelting lead for everyday use poisoned them slowly through water, in foods, just breathing. So, one may say from the Bronze Age on we've been doing ourselves in. That being said I do wonder about the other parts of the world that were less metal based cultures. 

It's all about the Global Economy. Who ever gets left behind will become a slave country unless they can buy their way out. Kind a like what's happening with the European Union. For the time being there will be need for Oil since the alternative is costly and untested for the long haul. So, who ever controlls oil without being in a EU type of a situation can exist. But like all things this too will end. Being an Oilman (Bush) is keeping what is king, king (OIL) he doesn't care about the illegal immigration (after all all the whiteman are illegal from the days of Mayflower. Since, then they ravaged and slaughtered his way West and North West) sure they won their independence from the Empire but pushing the natives off their land in the progress of Manifest Destany made them no better than the Kings and the Queens they left.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Time to block or delete this thread it started political and seems to have stayed there.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Politics is fair game in the off topic section. but fish doc is probably right. this is hardly constructive.



> the president is an idiot and should be impeached.did you know that hes spent a year on vacation since he was first elected thats a record too what he needs to do is start helping his own country and not the other ones like iraq.i was watching this thing on 9/11 and it said the whole reason why osama bin laden ed the us was because george bush and osama offered their help to saudi arabia and they accepted bushes help and not his i cant remember the rest,but the point is he helps others but not his own country its sad really...


Osama didnt like the US's presence in saudi arabia. they were "disgracing the holy land", especially since there were female soldiers. also its support of israel. I havent heard anything him wanting to help. GWB didnt invade iraq to help them. it was to defend us against WMD. now his reason has changed. but in the start that was the reason.



> As for GAS go anywhere else besides US to find the price of a gallon of fuel and you'll find it it's still cheaper here. And we're talking about countries with really loose Smog/Emmision Laws. Oh don't forget the state and county taxes on the gallon of fuel, too.


higher gas prices are a way of lowering emissions. higher gas prices encourage conservation, which leads to accelerated fuel efficiency, reduced pollution, and cuts traffic. it also means we more avidly persue alternate enery sources, which relieves our reliancy on other countries. you know we pay about 20-ish censts tax per gallon, and in sweden they pay 4$-ish tax. thats because they use the gas taxes as a deterrent.

If kerry were president its not like he would have flown in and stopped the hurricane. It is a natural disaster.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What was wrong with clinton (as a president)? cheated on his wife... big deal. not the first president to.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheating on your wife...hmm a bad bad reflection on your character. Anyone who cheats has something lacking on the inside, as far as I care. It's not like Bill and Hillary had anything but a political marriage, but it's the principle. If a loved one can't even trust their wife/husband, how can anyone else. As a president, Clinton was ok, not spectacular. He wasn't any Teddy Roosevelt. Fact of the matter is that what's done is done, arguing over it doesn't change what has been.

As far as politics, if you want somewhere else to discuss that, I have a forum you are welcome to, since it's practically dead anyway. I will refrain for making any more political comments in here, however.


----------

